
Ask HN: How to go from (software) consulting to building your own product? - Pandabob
What&#x27;s been your experience? Is it feasible? What to keep in mind and what are some of the obvious pitfalls?
======
Hackbraten
Survivorship bias: Never underestimate how difficult it is to succeed.

Egocentric bias: Don’t overestimate the value people are going to get from
your product, no matter how useful it seems from your point of view.

